# 生えてきている



## narutokage

『毒触手草』に気をつけること。歯が生えてきている最中ですから。


----------



## karlalou

生える means 'grow'.
生えている expresses the state of 'growing'. We say 野原に草花が生えている to mean just there's some (or maybe many) wild flowers.

生えてくる says (something) comes up and grows, or grows toward (me).
生えてきている says (something) is coming up and growing, and it says the progression.


----------



## narutokage

karlalou said:


> 生える means 'grow'.
> 生えている expresses the state of 'growing'. We say 野原に草花が生えている to mean just there's some (or maybe many) wild flowers.
> 
> 生えてくる says (something) comes up and grows, or grows toward (me).
> 生えてきている says (something) is coming up and growing, and it says the progression.


I understand now. The reason is that there's nothing could come or go without moving in my native language. Maybe in English and Japanese "come and go" also mean "appeared and gone".


----------



## 810senior

Because come and go in Japanese could both refer to the action that progresses, like 太ってきた(gained weight, lit. is coming fat), 大人になっていく(in progress to become adults lit. is going to adults)

生えている：the *state *of sprouting.
生えてきている：the *progress* of sprouting.

To try them,
芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
芽が生えてくる：a bud comes to sprout.
芽が生えている：a bud already sprouted.
芽が生えてきている：a bud is sprouting.


----------



## narutokage

810senior said:


> Because come and go in Japanese could both refer to the action that progresses, like 太ってきた(gained weight, lit. is coming fat), 大人になっていく(in progress to become adults lit. is going to adults)
> 
> 生えている：the *state *of sprouting.
> 生えてきている：the *progress* of sprouting.
> 
> To try them,
> 芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
> 芽が生えてくる：a bud comes to sprout.
> 芽が生えている：a bud already sprouted.
> 芽が生えてきている：a bud is sprouting.


You mean 芽が生えてきている：a bud coming to being sprouted ? (changing from nothing to sprouted teeth)


----------



## 810senior

narutokage said:


> You mean 芽が生えてきている：a bud coming to being sprouted ? (changing from nothing to sprouted teeth)


That's right what I mean.


----------



## narutokage

810senior said:


> That's right what I mean.


Thank you


----------



## karlalou

810senior said:


> 生えてきている：the *progress* of sprouting.


Yeah, I agree that sprouting must be the good word for 生えてきている.


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> 歯が生えてきている最中ですから。





> sprouted teeth)


Are you sure if it's really teeth? Isn't it the 毒触手草's 葉 (leave)?


----------



## narutokage

It is teeth. I know the context


----------



## narutokage

Another question:

What is the difference between:
芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
芽が生えてくる：a bud comes to being sprouted.


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> It is teeth.


Good.
We say 歯が生える。 
But we say 生える＋きている＝生えてきている. And when you say this, note that you're adding tense.


810senior said:


> 生えてきている：the *progress* of sprouting.


----------



## narutokage

frequency said:


> Good.
> We say 歯が生える。 _A tooth is through_. _A tooth comes through_.
> But we say 生える＋きている＝生えてきている. And when you say this, note that you're adding tense.


thank 
But the question is:

What is the difference between:
芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
芽が生えてくる　(without いる)：a bud comes to being sprouted.


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> thank


Sorry, my bad! 
You've got a (new) tooth. We say so: 歯が生える. It says like (A/your) tooth appears/comes up.


----------



## narutokage

frequency said:


> Sorry, my bad!
> You've got a (new) tooth. We say so: 歯が生える. It says like (A/your) tooth appears, comes up.


Could you explain it clearer  ?
The *Difference between:*
芽が生え*る*
芽が生え*てくる*


----------



## frequency

In 芽が生える, 生える is the job that the bud does. Note that it is free from tense.
But 生えてくる shows a future aspect more than 生えてきている.

If you say 数日中に芽が生えてくる, (You'll see that) the bud will do so in a few days. In other words, the bud will go into such a status in a few days.


----------



## 810senior

芽が生える refers to a simple fact that a bud sprouts, while comparably 芽が生えてくる is focused on the stage that the bud sprouts to ever bloom into a flower.
I'd rather say that it is too difficult for this word to define what it can exactly be translated because it can vary in each and every context.

For example as Frequency demonstrated,
数日中に芽が生えてくる: The bud *will be sprouting*(lit. come and sprout) in a few days.
新しい芽が生えてきた: A new bud *has sprouted*(lit. came and sprouted).




narutokage said:


> Another question:
> 
> What is the difference between:
> 芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
> 芽が生えてくる：a bud comes *to sprout*.


I'm sorry that a bud comes to being sprouted doesn't make sense to me.
What I meant by _come_ is to go through the next stage, for example, to sprouting from being buried under the ground.


----------



## narutokage

@810senior @frequency
You mean that:
芽が生えてくる: The bub start changing into the state of "芽が生えている" from now on to next few days ?


----------



## 810senior

narutokage said:


> @810senior @frequency
> You mean that:
> 芽が生えてくる: The bub start changing into the state of "芽が生えている" from now on to next few days ?


Yes I do.


----------



## narutokage

*Please check my conclusion:
*
芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
芽が生えている：a bud already sprouted.
芽が生えてくる：a bud sprouting to being fully sprouted. (*from* now *to* the end)
芽が生えてきている：a bud sprouting to being fully sprouted. (*between* "when it start*ed*" *and* the end)


----------



## karlalou

narutokage said:


> *Please check my conclusion:
> *
> 芽が生える：a bud sprouts.
> 芽が生えている：a bud already sprouted.
> 芽が生えてくる：a bud sprouting to being fully sprouted. (*from* now *to* the end)
> 芽が生えてきている：a bud sprouting to being fully sprouted. (*between* "when it start*ed*" *and* the end)


I guess you got these. I'm not very sure when a bud exactly starts or ends sprouting, ：）  but..
芽が生えてくる says the same as 芽が生える with just more feel of *coming out*.
These are the basic forms of the verbs.



> 芽が生えている：a bud already sprouted.


I guess this is correct. Literally, it's more like 'A bud is growing'. The bud is there. So, it's the same as 'A bud has sprouted'. This should grammatically also mean progression, but it sounds too much like the sprouted *state(condition)* to natives.

芽が生えてきている clearly expresses the *progression*. Something is sprouting. A bud is coming out.


----------



## frequency

narutokage said:


> 芽が生える：a bud sprouts.


Yes, good.


> 芽が生えてきている


Clearly progressive. is (now) doing so.



> 芽が生えてくる


Future. will/will be. 
_(*from* now *to* the end)_ If you want to say this, add any phrase that shows time or a period. Day/week, etc.
.


> 芽が生えている


This is confusing. A bit two way.
The bud has finished sprouting and is now in such a status (1). But this can cover progressive (2) depending on the context. It sometimes can cover the second one, 芽が生えてきている. But I'd say (1).
（合ってるかな？）


----------



## 810senior

I imagine from 芽が生えている that there is a sprouting bud that already came out from the ground rather than the one being in progress of growing real-time, for example, as do 道端に花が*咲いている* and 丘の上に桜の木が*立っている*. I agree this stuff is kind of troublesome to understand perfectly.


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> I imagine from 芽が生えている that _there is a sprouting bud that already came out_ from the ground rather than the one being in progress of growing real-time, 道端に花が*咲いている* and 丘の上に桜の木が*立っている*.


I agree with you. If you use 運動詞 such as 食べる・探す with a te-iru form, it shows progress. 食べている・探している. This is the reason that the confusion arises. 生える may not be an 運動詞.


----------



## narutokage

@karlalou @frequency @810senior
Sorry for answering late. I guess everyone answer the same thing, the ambiguous of ている, and   てきている being use to explicitly express *progression. 
I've noted tightly in my notebook now. Thank you *


----------

